# gentoo "drüberbügeln" - rette die .config's

## LuxJux

gentoo "drüberbügeln" - rette die .config's

Hoffentlich wirke ich nicht völlig verwirrt

Bei mir läuft nun komplett ein Calculate....und Win ist abgehakt (außer für spezielle Zwecke, wie Spiele oder drucken)

sda2 = /boot

sdb2 = temp

sda5 = /

sda6 = /home

Angenommen, ich würde da ne stage3 drüberbügeln und ein @world-update durchführen....

Was würde dann passieren ?

Yup, Kernel ist alles da. Doch würde die stage3 das überschreiben ?

OT: Ich hab mal eine richtige Installation versucht, leider konnte ich meine eth0 ....ensp0 nicht abfragen

Gibts da irgendwie einen Befehl zu ?

Könnte ich die kernel.config von der LIVE-cd benutzen ?

----------

## misterjack

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> .config's

 

http://www.business-schreibkurse.de/das-plural-s-und-das-apostroph/ *scnr*

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> Bei mir läuft nun komplett ein Calculate....

 

Bitte was? Dein Problem, welches auch immer, lässt sich sicher ohne Neuinstallation schneller lösen.

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> Angenommen, ich würde da ne stage3 drüberbügeln und ein @world-update durchführen....
> 
> Was würde dann passieren ?

 

Da dir dabei Dateien wie /etc/fstab überschrieben werden, würde es nicht schaden, /etc vorher zu sichern. Selbst herausfinden: das stage3 separat entpacken und mit diff dir anschauen, was überschrieben wird.

----------

## musv

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> Win ist abgehakt (außer für spezielle Zwecke, wie Spiele oder drucken)

 

Windows als Druckerbasis… Interessant.

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sda2 = /boot
> 
> sdb2 = temp
> ...

 

Kreativ.

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> Angenommen, ich würde da ne stage3 drüberbügeln und ein @world-update durchführen....
> 
> Was würde dann passieren ?

 

Laut Wikipedia ist Calculate zu 100% compatible with Gentoo, but provides official binary repository updates. Deswegen könnte man sich vorstellen, dass du nach Entpacken des stage3-Tarballs, Anpassen der make.conf und einem emerge -e world höchstens mit ein paar Kompilierfehlern konfrontiert wirst. Aber wie wir alle wissen, ist der Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis in der Praxis größer als in der Theorie. 

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> Yup, Kernel ist alles da. Doch würde die stage3 das überschreiben ?

 

Nein. Gentoo erstellt Dir keinen Kernel automatisch. Es installiert Dir nur die Kernelsourcen nach /usr/src

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> OT: Ich hab mal eine richtige Installation versucht, leider konnte ich meine eth0 ....ensp0 nicht abfragen
> 
> Gibts da irgendwie einen Befehl zu ?

 

```
ip a
```

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> Könnte ich die kernel.config von der LIVE-cd benutzen ?

 

Ja, kannst du. Live-CD booten und dann:

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > meine_kernel.config
```

Die musst du dann vom Live-System irgendwie auf Deine Platte kriegen und dort nach /usr/src/linux/.config kopieren.

Würde ich aber nicht empfehlen. Willst du einen generischen Kernel, dann verwende genkernel. Hast du Zeit und Lust, Dich mit Deinem Rechner auseinanderzusetzen, bau Dir die Kernelconfig selbst. Das wird anfangs mehrere Monate dauern. Dafür hast du dann aber auch eine Kernelconfig, die du immer wieder verwenden kannst.

----------

## Josef.95

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> Angenommen, ich würde da ne stage3 drüberbügeln und ein @world-update durchführen....
> 
> Was würde dann passieren ?

  Huh, einfach ein stage3-Archiv in einem (fremden) System entpacken - da würde ich dringend von abraten - das wird langfristig wahrscheinlich mehr Probleme verursachen als du dir vorstellen kannst. Das wäre dann ja ein System-Mix aus Gentoo und dem zum Teil noch installierten Calculate-System.

Tu dir (und uns) das bitte nicht an. Wenn du ein Gentoo installieren möchtest, dann mache bitte eine saubere Installation, so wie auf gentoo.org vorgeschlagen :)

----------

## LuxJux

Funktioniert sowieso nicht.

Hab mir ein sauberes gentoo auf sdb6 installiert.

Bin dann lt. wiki bis zum ersten @world gekommen (213 Packete). Hab dann genkernel installiert.

<Edit>: make && make install-modules</Edit>

Und hab spasseshalber rebootet.

Was soll ich sagen:

Wenn ich gentoo(sdb6) boote "saugt" es sich wohl alles von sda5(calculate) und lande in meinem Desktop.

Dabei hab ich bei gentoo noch nicht mal X installiert

----------

## LuxJux

Hab mich mal etwas weiter damit beschäftigt; erstmal die sda ausgesteckt und die gentoo-Installation zu Ende geführt. Bootet fehlerfrei in eine Konsole.

Freundlicherweise hat sich grub-sdb vor grub-sda installiert. (Nachdem ich die wieder angeschlossen hab)

grub-sda startet IMMER in ein Calculate. Der Eintrag = "boote gentoo von sdb" wird einfach ignoriert.

 *musv wrote:*   

> Laut Wikipedia ist Calculate zu 100% compatible with Gentoo, but provides official binary repository updates. 

 

Jetzt muß ich nur aufpassen, beim booten auf den richtigen Knopf zu drücken.

Ansonsten läuft alles einwandfrei!

Doch ich hab kein Netz.

```
net-setup enp3s0
```

erkennt zwar einen Semiconduktor und auch eine MAC. Das wird in /etc/conf.d/net auch wunderbar eingetragen. "enp3s0=dhcp"

Vorsichtshalber hab ich noch

```
emerge -av dhcp
```

installiert.

Hier hab ich noch was dazu gefunden.

Datei/Verzeichnis nicht vorhanden

Datei/Verzeichnis nicht vorhanden

Kann zum runlevel nicht hinzugefügt werden

dhcpcd -HD enp3s0 = dhcpcd <unbekannter Befehl>

----------

## LuxJux

Kleines Update: (Na ja. gentoo ist nicht so das schnellste beim installieren) 

Mittlerweile läuft auch das Netz. Irgendwie wurde im Handbuch "vergessen" noch zwei zusätliche Dateien anzulegen, damit

```
net-setup eth0
```

 fehlerfrei installiert wird.

X läuft nun auch, nach einem 

```
emerge xterm
```

Fehlt wohl irgendwie im EBuild ?

Die Fehlermeldungen von gentoo gefallen mir richtig gut.

=====================================

Voll OT: Frage zur stage3

Wieso braucht eine stage3 von vorgestern (231 world updates) ?

OK. Ein Release von Linux-XY von 04.2016

Das ist ebend ein Release damit man das installieren kann. 

Nochmal neu durchstarten und 847 Packete updaten.

Das kann ich nachvollziehen.

Doch bei einer stage3 ?

Wird die nicht aktuallisiert ?

------------------------------

Der Unterschied zwischen testing und stable ist mir schon bewußt. (~amd64 aka amd64)

Bei einer stage3-20171102-stable sollten doch die stable-releases mitdrin sein.

So würde ich das machen, wenn ich das könnte

Nächster Schritt:

Plasma installieren und synchronisieren

----------

## artbody

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wieso braucht eine stage3 von vorgestern (231 world updates) ?
> 
> OK. Ein Release von Linux-XY von 04.2016
> ...

 

stage 3 beinhaltet nur ein Grundsystem.

sobald du die make.conf entsprechend deinem System erstellt hast und ein Profil ausgewählt hast 

kommen durch die USE Flags neue Pakete durch Abhängigkeiten.

da sind 200 Pakete gar nichts  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Der Unterschied zwischen testing und stable ist mir schon bewußt. (~amd64 aka amd64)
> 
> Bei einer stage3-20171102-stable sollten doch die stable-releases mitdrin sein.
> ...

 

Im Prinzip auch wieder eine Frage desen was in deiner make.conf steht und was du in der /etc/portage/package.keywords mit ~amd stehen hast.

Für die make.conf gilt soweit ich das gelernt habe WENIGER IST MEHR  :Idea: 

lieber trägt man ein paar Packete + Useflags in die package.use ein, als zuviel globale useflags . Also hier gilt nur das Wichtigste und Notwendigste.

meistens meckern die Programme, wenn man sie installieren will dann auch mit eventuell fehlenden USE Flags

dann > Packet + Useflags in die package.use

spart viel Arbeit 

und nach jedem fertigen fehlerfreien Worldupdate ein 

```
emerge -av --depclean
```

erspart einem so manchen eventuellen Blocker

----------

## LuxJux

Vielen Dank zu dem Hinweis mit den USE-Flags.   :Smile:   :Idea: 

Doch vielleicht war meine Frage überhaupt falsch gestellt.

Wie würdet ihr vorgehen, um z.B. 10 identische Rechner per USB-Stick einzurichten bzw zu konfigurieren ?

----------

## j.nantke

Bei identischen Rechnern würde ich eine Grundinstallation machen und dann die Platte klonen.

Danach den Hostname auf jedem geklonten Rechner ändern und die Keys (.key/.pub) unter /etc/ssh löschen und das sollte alles sein was nötig ist.

Eventuell noch das Netzwerk anpassen wenn eine feste IP eingestellt wurde.

----------

